# Anyone In Need of a Bike Light?



## jlaity (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey all, 

I recently came across a bike light giveaway. Unfortunately, I'm not able to enter, because I'm not a California resident. I thought I'd share here for anyone that may be interested in trying to win. You can find the giveaway here: Light The Night | Free Bike Light Giveaway | Demas Law Group, P.C.. If anyone finds any giveaways for the Arkansas area let me know!


----------

